# Looking for a gym near the city centre Dublins 1, 2, 4, 7 or 8 (at a push)



## europhile (7 Jul 2009)

I live in Cabra and work on Baggot Street and am looking for a gym in Dublins 1, 2, 4, 7 or 8 (at a push)

Ones that have been mentioned in old threads which I might be interested in are One Escape in Smithfield, Sanovitae in the IFSC and Iveagh Fitness.

What are these particular gyms are like? How much they cost?  Any information would be appreciated.  I'm not overly familiar with gyms.

Also, the Shelbourne Hotel gym was mentioned in a very old thread.  Does it still exist?


----------



## europhile (7 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

This place has just come to my attention as well.

http://www.svfitness.com/

It's not the same place as Sanovitae is it?
http://www.svfitness.com/


----------



## callybags (8 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

There is a gym in the Camden Court Hotel on Camden Street.


----------



## mro (8 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*



europhile said:


> This place has just come to my attention as well.
> 
> http://www.svfitness.com/
> 
> It's not the same place as Sanovitae is it?




No SVfitness is different from Sanovitea. SVfitness is grand, been a member myself for years as it is fairly cheap and suits me. They do a good few classes but the place is a little rough around the edges with things like remotes for the tvs not working and buttons on the TVs broken aswell so you cant change channel which is really annoying me these days and there seems to be a hight turnover of staff too.


----------



## europhile (8 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

Thanks for the responses.

Cally, what's the gym in the Camden Court like?  Prices?

That's very helpful to know, MRO.  What does fairly cheap mean?


----------



## callybags (8 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

[broken link removed]

Wow! It looks expensive, although I presume you never actually pay the losted price.

I have never been in it, but personally would look on the swimming pool as a big bonus.


----------



## europhile (8 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

Many thanks. It didn't occur to me to look at the website.  I didn't think the prices would be there.


----------



## mro (8 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*



europhile said:


> That's very helpful to know, MRO.  What does fairly cheap mean?



50 per month or 400 for the year. 

If that isnt cheap do let me know as I would be tempted to move except for the location does suit me so much!!


----------



## europhile (9 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

That seems reasonable enough alright but they all seem to be dropping their prices.


----------



## mro (9 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

They havent dropped their prices (on their advertising anyway) it has always been those prices so it might be worth haggling if interested.


----------



## Complainer (9 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

Are you sure you need a gym? Just cycle in/out from Cabra to Ballsbridge and you'll be fit as a fiddle.


----------



## europhile (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

Not really. That sort of cycle is pretty easy.


----------



## elcato (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

You need to check a few things that only you can answer. What do you want to do in the gym ? Do you want to do cardio-vascular training or weight training. If its the former then check out the jogging/stepper machines. How many are there ? Is its the weights then check out the weight machines and the free weights section. Is it adequate for your needs. Is there a floor exercise area ? Do you want a swimming pool ? If you just want a pool then dont join the gym go to a swimming pool. Check out the changing facilities. Is it big enough for the amount of people that are there ? Go to the gym at the times you would expect to be using it and see how busy it is. Do not accept the word of an employee when signing up.


----------



## Complainer (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*



europhile said:


> Not really. That sort of cycle is pretty easy.



It depends on how many laps of the Phoenix Park you do en-route.


----------



## europhile (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

Thanks, elcato.  That's very helpful.

I went to have a look at the gym in the Camden Court Hotel.  No, thank you.  For starters, it's very small and has very few pieces of equipment.  But more importantly, it's gloomy and depressing.  The showers and changing rooms are pretty grotty and need to be compeltely redone.


----------



## mooney76 (14 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

gym markevitz street
€6 each time you use it and has pool


----------



## europhile (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

http://oneescape.ie/

I had a look at this place and I think I might go for it.

Having visited four other gyms, this place was by far the nicest.  I was amazed at the depressing changing rooms everywhere else and the lack of attention to cleaning.


----------



## mro (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

How much are they charging these days, out of interest?

I looked at that one myself originally but thought it was a bit expensive and there were a bit up there own a** which put me off...


----------



## TheBlock (17 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*

Sportsco on the Southlotts road just a 5 min walk to baggot street has everything...including a Bar 

http://www.sportsco.ie/


----------



## europhile (19 Jul 2009)

*Re: Looking for a gym near the city centre*



mro said:


> How much are they charging these days, out of interest?
> 
> I looked at that one myself originally but thought it was a bit expensive and there were a bit up there own a** which put me off...



I think it was 70EU a month.  I've seen so many places now, I've got confused.

The couple of people I met when I was shown around were very nice


----------

